# 20 Gallon long tank pictures



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A couple of pictures of my tank with 6 Sterbia Cories from Aprils shop, there doing great, thanks April for the pickup arrangements your the best.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Where's the coral???


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Where's the coral???


 Only a guy that doesn't take the Santa hat off his seahorse would ask that,  Ha Ha !!
See there it is right there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Only a guy that doesn't take the Santa hat off his seahorse would ask that,  Ha Ha !!


Says the Guy who has his Christmas lights still up and on in May:bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Says the Guy who has his Christmas lights still up and on in May:bigsmile:


NOT!! :lol:


----------

